# country leisure cooker



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 10, 2007)

Does any body have a phone number off company ,who makes the COUNYTRY LEISURE ovens.Unable to locate and need a part.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 11, 2007)

*Cookers*

Have u tried ringing White Arches in Rushden?? I can't remember the make of the cooker in our last caravan but I had a burner that would only stay on whilst u held the knob in, I took the whole tap and burner asm' in and they sold me a new flame-out device off the shelf! (They may also know the answer to your question - VERY helpful staff in the service dept).


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 11, 2007)

*Nosha*

Cheers for that,need glass door for cupboard on bottom of  oven Heart of england said most probaly get one ,but need serial number cant find it any were on oven.


----------



## Nosha (Apr 13, 2007)

There is... or was a company in Luton that use to break caravans - Frank ??? from memory, out 'van had a red unit, what colour r u looking for?


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 15, 2007)

*nosha*

Oven glass is a smoke colour with clear panel in middle with lines .Cooker frame is actually brown, i no franks caravans had bits from them before cheers.


----------



## rabbiteyes22 (Oct 20, 2008)

GARY ENGLISH said:


> Does any body have a phone number off company ,who makes the COUNYTRY LEISURE ovens.Unable to locate and need a part.



Hi, dont know if you have already had reply but phone number is 0114 273 8157, it seems to be spinflo ltd, sheffield, Hope that helps.


----------

